# Lump under skin on shoulder



## Ruger (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering/ looking for your advice on a lump that just appeared on Rugers shoulder. 
Ruger is 20 mo old purebred female. The lump is about 1.5"x.5", fairly firm, and not connected to the muscle underneath (but is attached to the skin).
it just kind of appeared one day. 
anyone else have anything familiar, and how was it treated?

tks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It sounds as if it is a cyst of some sort. Next vet checkup have it looked at, unless it starts to get bigger. They may just remove it.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Is the lump on the skin or under the skin? Catan had a lump under his skin that grew very quickly to about the size or diamater of a tea cup. We could move it around with his skin as it was not attached to muscle. It felt a bit like tough jello. I can't remember what the vet called it. We were told to put hot compresses on it. It was there for about a month. One day he was running on wet grass and fell and slid on his side with the lump. Right after that it started to get smaller and was completely gone in about three days. The vet said he poped it and the fluid was absorbed back into his system.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Is the lump on the skin or under the skin? Catan had a lump under his skin that grew very quickly to about the size or diamater of a tea cup. We could move it around with his skin as it was not attached to muscle. It felt a bit like tough jello. I can't remember what the vet called it. We were told to put hot compresses on it. It was there for about a month. One day he was running on wet grass and fell and slid on his side with the lump. Right after that it started to get smaller and was completely gone in about three days. The vet said he poped it and the fluid was absorbed back into his system.


....gross, but glad he's ok


----------



## Hobies pops (Feb 2, 2010)

I just had my 16 week old pup in for her rabies shot a week ago, and just yesterday we noticed a lump in the exact area of where the shot was administered. We called the vet (and spent countless hours researching online) and they said that it is a fairly common reaction after the shot, and it should go away on it's own in time, but of course, to keep an eye on it. It feels exactly as the above posts describe it, not attached to the muscle, and almost like a hardened jello. Good God do these type of things freak out a new parent of a puppy!!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby recently had to have a general anesthetic after slicing his paw on some glass, about a week later he developed a lump very similar to whats been described, I took him straight back to the vets and she said that some dogs especially V's are prone to a reaction around injection sites which usually occurs within 24/48hrs, despite scooby's taking a week to appear she was confident that that is what it was because he'd had an anti biotic injection around that area, sure enough within a few days it started to get smaller and disappeared.

Hope rugers disappears soon .


----------

